# New to Pigeon-Talk... I have a few questions.



## Shayla Fortune (Oct 28, 2012)

Sorry if this is the wrong location, but I am new to Pigeon-Talk and just got my first soft bill bird ever. I currently have six budgies and a parrotlet, but I decided to purchase two 1 year old Ringneck Doves from a girl off of craigslist and am so far enjoying their coo's and 'laughs'. 

I was told that they were two females and I plan to test this by putting a nest box in to see how many eggs are laid (I read online that 2 eggs usually = a pair, 4 eggs = 2 hens, no eggs = 2 cocks... is this true?)

Also, what is a good sized cage for two doves? I currently have this cage for my hookbills: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Bird-Pa...029&pid=100033&prg=1011&rk=1&sd=260493664361& If I buy another, could I keep a dove or two in it or is that not ideal? If this isn't ideal can you post a link of a good flight cage that is no more than $150 USD? 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi, if this cage was 53 long 32 wide and 32 tall that would be better or at least wider because 20" deep its tight, right now its more for a parrot or a small bird.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I agree with sdymacz. Pigeons and doves like long rather than tall. 
They also like to have flat surfaces to perch on rather that round perches.


----------



## Shayla Fortune (Oct 28, 2012)

I was planning on getting a natural wood perch and a square dowel perch tomorrow. I also put an ad on craigslist for a long/square bird cage or large rabbit cage in hopes of finding a good deal.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Welcome to pt.


----------

